# @ Andreas wg. Karten



## Gerald (20. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Andreas  Wenn du mal gute Karten fr das Gebiet Groáostheim, Bensheim, Miltenberg und Neckargemnd brauchst, kann ich dir die Topographischen Freizeitkarten M 1:20000 (TF 20-1 bis 20-13) empfehlen.   Habe eine bei uns im Buchladen entdeckt und gekauft (Nr. 2 n"rdlicher, vorderer Odenwald). Die sind sehr detailiert und aktuell.  Hersteller Hessisches Landesvermessungsamt. www.hkvv.hessen.de  happy xmas    Gerald (bald neuer Radbesitzer)


----------



## Andreas (20. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Gerald,  genau die Karten habe ich mir erst kuerzlich fuer den Odenwald zugelegt (NO West und NO Ost). Sind wirklich gut.  Ich kann eine Karte vom Kreis Da/Di noch empfehlen. Wege sind sehr gut zu erkennen und von fast allen Radwanderclubs sind Markierungen eingezeichnet. Die Karte hat einen tollen Massstab 1:30000 - geht aber leider nur bis Neunkirchen. Das wichtigste vom Nord Odenwald ist aber noch drauf. Sie heisst Freizeitkarte Da/Di, kostet 7 DM und ist in fast allen Darmstaedter Radlaeden zu bekommen.  Ich wuensche Dir auch frohe Weihnachten und dass ein neues Bike unter dem W-Baum liegen wird   Gruss, Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerald (21. Dezember 2000)

Hi  Die Karte schaue ich mir auch nochmal an. hab mir aber die Nr. 2, N"rdlicher, vorderer Odenwald vom Hessischen Landesvermessungsamt im M 1:20000 (Gebiet Eberstadt ==> Auerbach und im Osten bis Reinheim ==> Bresbach ==> Beerfurth)gekauft.  Eine Tour von mir aus habe ich auch schon fr 2001 ""geplant"" (wenn die Beine mitmachen, am Rad kanns ja dann nicht mehr liegen): Auerbach, Felsenmeer, Beedenkirchen, Brandau, Neuenkirchner H"he, Heuneburg Ringwall im Fischbachtal, Burg Lichtenberg (groáe Pause)zurck dann Asbach, Ernsthofen, Neutsch, Ober Beerbach und Bensheim. Mssten so ca. 70 KM sein. Was meinst du?  Das Rad wird leider noch nicht unterm xmas-tree liegen. Das ist halt der Preis wenn man kein fertiges beim H"ndler mitnimmt, sondern sich aus dem Baukastensystem der Fa. Maxx bedient. Und eine Magura Julie wollte ich auch noch. Hoffentlich bremst die problemlos.  Gerald


----------



## Frank (21. Dezember 2000)

Auf dieer Tour bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Andreas (21. Dezember 2000)

Ja, die Tour koennen wir gerne mal zusammen fahren. Man kommt ja an so einigen Burgen und Schloessern vorbei.  merry x-max Andreas


----------



## Gerald (23. Dezember 2000)

Ich brauche da sicherlich bis April, Mai Vorbereitung, heisse ja nicht Jan U. und bin in Sdafrika.  Mein momentanes Training besteht aus Bauchmuskeltraining. Ich versuche meine Bauchmuskulatur straff zu halten, indem ich sie von innen ausbeule (geht ja auch so bei jedem Kissen wenn man Federn nachfllt).  Als spezielle Nahrung nehme ich Weihnachtspl"tzchen zu mir und verdnne das ganze mit einem isotonischen, vitaminreichen Fitnessgetr"nk (auf der Flasche steht sowas wie: Apfelpunsch)  N"chste Woche wollen wir aber noch eine kleine Jahresabschluáfahrt auf den Melibokus machen und am 30.12. spiele ich die TT Stadtmeisterschaften mit, da habe ich wenigstens etwas Bewegung.  Wenns mit so einer Tour soweit ist, melde ich mich auf jedenfall.  Gerald


----------



## Andreas (2. März 2001)

Hallo Gerald,  kannst Du mir mal die ISBN-Nummern der Karten zumailen. Ich habe wohl doch andere Karten. Auf der Seite vom HLVA wurde keine ISBN- Nummer veroeffentlicht.  Gruss, Andreas


----------



## Gerald (5. März 2001)

Guten Morgen  Ich habe 2 Karten aus der 1:20 000 Serie:  - TF20-9  berwald  ISBN 3-89446-293-0 - TF20-2 N"rdlicher Vorderer Odenwald  3-89446-300-7  Gerald


----------



## Andreas (5. März 2001)

Danke Gerald, ich konnte die Karten jetzt finden.


----------

